# Trivia 9/20



## luckytrim (Sep 20, 2018)

trivia 9/20
DID YOU KNOW...
During the seventeenth century, women were not allowed to sing  onstage, not
even in a chorus. Castrated males, or castrati, would sing  the
soprano/mezzo/alto parts.


1. Which of these types of dogs does not moult  (shed)?
  a. - collie
  b. - poodle
  c. - corgi
  d. - husky
2. What was the rhyming name of the neighborhood pub where  Jack, Janet,
Chrissy and the "Three's Company" crowd hung out  ?
3. Which country lies between Estonia and  Lithuania?
4. List the human Blood types...
5. "Creative Memories" is a company that supplies products and  ideas for
what hobby
  a. - Photography
  b. - Street Art
  c. - Scrapbooking
  d. - Finger Painting
6. The Strait of Magellan is found near what  continent?
7. By what name did the Romans know the Greek god  Dionysus?
8. Immediately after shooting John Lennon in 1980, Mark  Chapman read a book 
while waiting for the police to arrive. What classic piece of  American 
literature did he read?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
On the day of the D-Day invasion of France, Allied troops  landed on five
beaches.  All of the landings were relatively successful, but  the majority
of Allied casualties occurred on Juno Beach.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. the Regal Beagle
3. Latvia
4. O, A, B and AB
5. - c
6. South America
7.  Bacchus
8.  The Catcher in the Rye


CRAP !!
The landings on the beaches were relatively successful. The  exception was on
Omaha beach, where large machine guns remained. The majority  of the 4,500
casualties on D-Day occurred on Omaha beach. However, by the  end of D-Day,
even Omaha beach was secured, showing the success of the  landings.


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2018)

All but #3. A?


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2018)

alix said:


> all but #3. A?


----------

